# New Air Port Extreme Base Station



## mubandgeek (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello All, This is my second Post i hope i can get some help... I have the new air port extreme base station and i can not get it to connect to a window vista lap top. I have tried everything by leaving it un sacured network and will not connect at all and even when to sacure it will not connect at all or even see the router ssid.. im guessing it is just windows vista but need some light on this subject... thanks


----------

